# Itty Bitty from Gopher Slingshots



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

Was working from home yesterday and my brand new slingshot arrived from Dan Little of Gopherslingshots. Ignore the band tying job at the fork tips, i was in a rush to shoot it and just did it really sloppy. But regardless, this little slingshot is a great shooter. Even though it's small it can handle double theraband gold without a problem. Fits comfortably in the hand, shoots 9.5mm steel balls(what i shoot mostly) with authority. Just found my new EDC slingshot. The monkey fist paracord that comes with it is a nice touch, unique lanyard to have with your slingshot. Fits in my pocket very comfortably. The paracord does add a little bulk, but thats because of the monkey fist. Gonna try carrying it without the lanyard. The original bandset that comes with it, the pouch has a center hole and will be carried as a backup/spare bandset. If you like small pocketable slingshots, you need to get one of these. Dan is a good person to deal with, answered my question/emails very fast. Thanks Dan, I'm loving this slingshot.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Itty Bitty looks awesome.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dan does good work. The best looking fork in my collection is one of his.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

interesting.. if you have a lanyard you dont even need a handle on a slingshot


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad you like it. Just be careful shooting that without a lanyard. You could use a small piece of para cord for a non monkeys fist lanyard so there is less bulk.thanks again, Dan


----------

